# World Champions



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Barring major injury to key players, I think this is the year. Resolve, experience, leadership, and the fire that comes from "oh, so close" will put them over the top.

What do you think?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This is about as close to a Championship team as Dallas has ever had.

Last year, Dallas completely took everyone by surprise and made it to the finals with a starting roster that included..... Adrian Griffin, and KVH coming off the bench.

Since then, Dallas has improved on roster, and starters have all improved in their playing, except for Jet who's still a tad inconsistent. Dirk is becoming a much better passer; JHo and Devin are both having career years; Damp/Diop are actually attacking the basket and getting offensive boards.

George and Buckner were two excellent pick-ups during the off season who can get defensive stops. I am actually beginning to think that these two together are the equivalent to "poor-man's Battier." If you combine the stats for George and Buckner and compare to that from Battier, they are quite similar. They specialize in defense like Shane, and do the damage on offense from beyond the arc.... Of course, they do have an edge in number of PF's.

The two headed center of Damp/Diop give us a legit #5, and a "two headed Battier" coming off the bench to give us an edge in mid-game adjustments.

Suns have a 7-men rotation.... So do we!

Devin
JET
JHo
Dirk
Damp/Diop
Stack
George/Buck

We are not "so close" this year. We are THERE!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I really think this is it also...I actually beleive going down the current course we could possibly win up to 3 in a row(of course trades, injuries and signings take effect, but weve bocome very shrewd lately)...

I havent been this excited about basketball since we upset Utah a few years back...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I also agree that this is it. This is the best I have seen the Mavs. There is a great balance between offense and defense. I also think that Next year we could also win it with Howard and Harris' improvement. We should of won last year that way we would be trying to get a repeat.
We only have 2 obstacles IMO, the Suns and Detroit. Detroit matches up real well against us and the Suns vs. Mavs is just an unpredictable matchup.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Maybe... the Mavericks might choke again.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

xray said:


> Barring major injury to key players, I think this is the year. Resolve, experience, leadership, and the fire that comes from "oh, so close" will put them over the top.
> 
> What do you think?


It can't be the Mavs year and the Suns......let the Suns have their turn and then
you guys can have it next year. lol =)

IMO, it's either the Suns or Mavericks winning the title. I CANNOT SEE ANYONE ELSE winning it.
Whatever West team gets to the Finals, they will not let the East win again. People
fail to realize how much the Mavericks controled the Heat. They were leading by double
digits in the 4th every game in Miami. 

I think it might be a sign from God since the Colts won the SuperBowl. Perhaps a wind
of change is filling the sports air? Everyone compares the Suns to the Colts, and now
they might being taking those comparisons back.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dr. Seuss said:


> It can't be the Mavs year and the Suns......let the Suns have their turn and then
> you guys can have it next year. lol =)
> 
> IMO, it's either the Suns or Mavericks winning the title. I CANNOT SEE ANYONE ELSE winning it.
> ...


Or more aptly, my 1b football team finally won, so my Mavericks will win too.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

t1no said:


> Maybe... the Mavericks might choke again.


I hope this isn't the case, I think we can go all the way


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

t1no said:


> Maybe... the Mavericks might choke again.


Tino has to be the most "_glass half empty_" Mavs fan ever! :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> It can't be the Mavs year and the Suns......let the Suns have their turn and then
> you guys can have it next year. lol =)
> 
> IMO, it's either the Suns or Mavericks winning the title. I CANNOT SEE ANYONE ELSE winning it.
> ...


LMAO who compares the Suns to the Colts?
I very happy my fav Football team finally won. Should have one last year but those damn lucky Steelers.
I too see either the Suns or the Mavs. Hopefully, the Mavs first so Dirk can brag about it while Nash tries to come back with his 2 MVP's.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*We're due*

Michael Jordan & Scottie Pippen didn't win a title until their fourth season together.

Shaquille O'Neal & Kobe Bryant didn't win a title until their fourth season together.

Isiah Thomas & Joe Dumars didn't win a title until their fourth season together.

Nowitzki and Howard are in their fourth season together. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: We're due*

I like the trend. Let's hope it continues.


----------

